# Αχ, αυτές οι αργίες!



## elimeli (Jan 7, 2013)

Νέο έτος και φυλλομετρώντας το (τα) ημερολόγιο (ημερολόγια), βλέπω ότι στην *Ελλάδα* έχουμε *12 επίσημες αργίες *(υπολογίζονται και η Δευτέρα του Αγίου Πνεύματος και η Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, που δεν ισχύουν για όλους). Για πάμε μια βόλτα στον κόσμο να δούμε τι γίνεται:

*Αγγλία 8 αργίες* 
*Αργεντινή 19*
*Αυστραλία 20*
*Βραζιλία 17*
*Γαλλία 13*
*Γερμανία 11*
*Ελβετία 10*
*ΗΠΑ 11*
*Ιαπωνία 15*
*Ινδία 23*
*Ιρλανδία 11*
*Ισπανία 12*
*Ισραήλ 15*
*Ιταλία 13*
*Κίνα 14*
*Κύπρος 15*
*Μεξικό 13*
*Νέα Ζηλανδία 16*
*Νότια Αφρική 13*
*Ολλανδία 10*
*Πορτογαλία 10 *(καταργούν 4 αργίες αυτή τη χρονιά, δηλαδή από 14 κατεβαίνουν στις 10)
*Ρωσία 18*
*Σινγκαπούρη 13*
*Σουηδία 20*
*Ταϊλάνδη 17*
*Τουρκία 11*
*Χονγκ Κονγκ 19*

Μην ξανακούσω λοιπόν άσχημα λόγια για τον ευρωπαϊκό νότο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία, λοιπόν:

*Δημόσιες αργίες 2013*


Τρι 1/1 | Πρωτοχρονιά
Κυρ 6/1 | Των Φώτων
Δευ 18/3 | Καθαρά Δευτέρα
Δευ 25/3 | 25η Μαρτίου
Τετ 1/5 | Πρωτομαγιά
Παρ 3/5 | Μεγάλη Παρασκευή
Σαβ 4/5 | Μεγάλο Σαββάτο
Κυρ 5/5 | Άγιο Πάσχα
Δευ 6/5 | Δευτέρα του Πάσχα
Δευ 24/6 | Αγίου Πνεύματος
Πεμ 15/8 | Δεκαπενταύγουστος
Δευ 28/10 | 28η Οκτωβρίου
Τετ 25/12 | Χριστούγεννα
Πεμ 26/12 | Επόμενη Χριστουγέννων
Εκλεκτό μιξ.


----------



## elimeli (Jan 7, 2013)

Την Κυριακή του Πάσχα δεν τη συνυπολογίζουμε, γιατί ούτως ή άλλως οι Κυριακές είναι αργίες (μέχρι νεοτέρας εννοείται).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2013)

Στην ελληνική λίστα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε τη μέρα που γιορτάζει ο πολιούχος διαφόρων πόλεων (π.χ. ο Άγιος Σπυρίδωνας στην Κέρκυρα, ο Άγιος Δημήτριος στην Θεσσαλονίκη κλπ). Για τις άλλες χώρες, είμαστε εντελώς σίγουροι; Κοίταζα λίγο τις ημέρες αργίας της Αυστραλίας γιατί μου φάνηκαν πολλές και λέει (εδώ, εδώ και εδώ, για παράδειγμα) ότι αυτές είναι πολύ λιγότερες, από 7 ως 12, και ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες επιμέρους (βλ. παραπάνω για τοπικούς αγίους) που τηρούνται σε τοπικό επίπεδο.

Το ίδιο βλέπω να ισχύει και για τη Βραζιλία (13 τις βγάζω).

Στην Ινδία λέει ότι οι εθνικές αργίες είναι πράγματι πολλές (βίκι), αυτό όμως οφείλεται στο ότι υπάρχουν πολλές διαφορετικές θρησκείες με έντονο χαρακτήρα (σε αντίθεση με την Ελλάδα, όπου υπάρχει μόνο μία), και αυτές οδηγούν σε μεγάλο αριθμό αργιών (δεν είναι δηλαδή ότι κόπτεται κανείς αν θα ξεκουραστεί ο εργαζόμενος, μάλλον κόπτονται περισσότερο ποιανού ο θεός είναι καλύτερος).

Νομίζω επίσης ότι δεν είναι ιδαίτερα διαδεδομένος ο θεσμός του να δικαιούσαι μια μέρα άδεια την ημέρα της ονομαστικής σου εορτής όπως στο ελληνικό δημόσιο, αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος, δεν το έψαξα πολύ, ομολογουμένως.


----------



## elimeli (Jan 7, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Στην ελληνική λίστα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε τη μέρα που γιορτάζει ο πολιούχος διαφόρων πόλεων (π.χ. ο Άγιος Σπυρίδωνας στην Κέρκυρα, ο Άγιος Δημήτριος στην Θεσσαλονίκη κλπ). Για τις άλλες χώρες, είμαστε εντελώς σίγουροι; Κοίταζα λίγο τις ημέρες αργίας της Αυστραλίας γιατί μου φάνηκαν πολλές και λέει (εδώ, εδώ και εδώ, για παράδειγμα) ότι αυτές είναι πολύ λιγότερες, από 7 ως 12, και ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες επιμέρους (βλ. παραπάνω για τοπικούς αγίους) που τηρούνται σε τοπικό επίπεδο.
> 
> Το ίδιο βλέπω να ισχύει και για τη Βραζιλία (13 τις βγάζω).
> 
> ...



Ξαναμετρώ προσεχτικά τις αργίες Αυστραλίας και Βραζιλίας και τις ξαναβρίσκω 20 και 17 αντίστοιχα. Δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω τις μέρες, γιατί δεν τις έχω σε ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο. Έχεις δίκιο για τις κατά τόπους αργίες λόγω πολιούχων και πρέπει μάλιστα να προσθέσουμε και τις μέρες απελευθέρωσης διαφόρων πόλεων, που είναι τοπικές αργίες. Εμείς στην Αθήνα βέβαια μάλλον ριγμένοι πρέπει να νιώθουμε, εφόσον ούτε κατά τη μέρα εορτής του πολιούχου μας Διονυσίου του Αεροπαγίτου (3 Οκτωβρίου) αργούμε, ούτε γιορτάζουμε τη μέρα απλευθέρωσης της πόλης από κάποιους (Τούρκους, Γερμανούς ή όποιους...). Για την άδεια στο δημόσιο λόγω ονομαστικής εορτής πρώτη φορά ακούω. Αυτό μάλλον δεν μπορεί να συνέβαινε π.χ. με εκπαιδευτικούς, γιατρούς, δικαστικούς κ.ά. Τώρα αν μιλάμε για τίποτα ευνοημένα υπουργεία, τι να πω...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2013)

Στις εφορίες και στα υπουργεία συνέβαινε πάντως, μέχρι και στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά έως και 4-5 χρόνια πριν. Συγκεκριμένα για τα ναυπηγεία όμως, είδαν ότι αυτό δημιουργούσε αναστάτωση (π.χ. έλειπε ο προϊστάμενος και οι από κάτω χαλάρωναν) αφαίρεσαν το δικαίωμα άδειας αλλά έδωσαν στο ναυπηγείο μια μέρα συν για όλους (νομίζω του Αγίου Πνεύματος, αλλά δεν παίρνω κι όρκο). Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει σήμερα, μιλάω πάντα για κάποια χρόνια πριν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

Να σημειώσουμε, επίσης, ότι η Μεγ. Παρασκευή (πλην δημοσίου) και το Μεγ. Σάββατο δεν είναι ακριβώς πλήρεις αργίες...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2013)

Ίσως θα ήταν σωστότερο να το ορίσουμε όπως οι αγγλόφωνοι, που μιλούν για bank holidays. Το λέω επειδή, με αφορμή αυτό που γράφει η elimeli παραπάνω, συνειδητοποιώ ότι ορισμένες κατηγορίες επαγγελματιών (όπως π.χ. οι εργαζόμενοι σε εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις, οι γιατροί κλπ) δεν απολαμβάνουν ποτέ τις αργίες που απολαμβάνουν άλλοι εργαζόμενοι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2013)

Επίσης είθισται να αργούν οι τεχνικές εταιρίες ανάμεσα σε Χριστούγεννα και Πρωτοχρονιά, τουλάχιστον στο ΗΒ. Στην Ελλάδα το εφάρμοζε αυτό η Ιντρακόμ και η Βόνταφον, απ'όσο ξέρω, αλλά δεν έχω πρόσφατα νέα. Οι τρεις αυτές εργάσιμες δεν είναι επίσημες αργίες αλλά υποχρεωτική άδεια η οποία συνήθως προστίθεται στις μέρες της άδειας. Δηλαδή αν δικαιούσαι 20 εργάσιμες άδεια, σου λένε ότι δικαιούσαι 23 με τις τρεις υποχρεωτικά τότε. Και ναι, επειδή έχω δουλέψει σαν μηχανικός, ΟΛΟΙ το εφαρμόζουν, που σημαίνει ότι αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να το εφαρμόσει αναγκάζεται να το εφαρμόσει γιατί δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει συναλλαγές κλπ τις μέρες εκείνες. Επίσης η μόνη καθολική αργία είναι η 25/12, όπου εργάζονται μόνο νοσοκομεία και αεροδρόμια και ίσως κανένας ταξιτζής που θα σε χρεώσει όσα γουστάρει (όχι σαν την Ελλάδα που ανήμερα τα Χριστούγεννα μπορείς να βγεις για καφέ, να πάρεις το λεωφορείο κλπ). 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, η Ελλάδα δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχει μεγάλες διαφορές στις αργίες από τις περισσότερες χώρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2013)

Η Ελλάδα κάνει διαφορά αν αρχίσει κανείς να υπολογίζει τις ημιαργίες. Π.χ. ο στρατός έχει καμμιά 60αριά ημιαργίες (αν μετρήσουμε τα Σαββάτα). Οι Κυριακές είναι αργίες για πολλά επαγγέλματα (όχι μόνο του δημοσίου). Παραμονή Χριστουγέννων και Πρωτοχρονιάς είναι ημιαργίες, των Τριών Ιεραρχών είναι αργία για τους εκπαιδευτικούς, η 17 Νοέμβρη αργία για τους ανώτατους εκπαιδευτικούς ενώ υπάρχουν και διάφορες τοπικές αργίες. Επίσης οι εκπαιδευτικοί έχουν διάφορες ημιαργίες, που μεταφράζονται σε γιορτές των αργιών (που γίνονται πάντα πριν τις γιορτές) και πάσης φύσεως εκδρομές. Υπόψιν ότι δεν τα λέω αυτά για να κατηγορήσω κανέναν. Εγώ δεν βλέπω γιατί είναι τόσο τραγικό να υπάρχουν πολλές αργίες και ημιαργίες. Λες και η συνολική εργατικότητα κρίνεται από το αν κάποιος δουλεύει 10 ή 20 μέρες λιγότερο, τον χρόνο.

Μου κάνει έκπληξη που κανείς δεν ανέφερε την 1η Μαΐου, που τυπικά δεν είναι αργία, πρακτικά όμως ο υπουργός εργασίας την κηρύσσει υποχρεωτική αργία *κάθε χρόνο* δεν βλέπω τι γράφεται ενώ έχω φορέσει τους φακούς μου [εμότικον αυτομούντζα δεν υπάρχει;].


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 7, 2013)

Και τους μεταφραστές τους ξέχασες, Παλάβρα μου; Αυτοί δεν απολαμβάνουν καμία αργία! ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2013)

Γενικά οι ΕΥ δεν έχουν αργίες, δεν είναι μόνο οι μεταφραστές.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Και τους μεταφραστές τους ξέχασες, Παλάβρα μου; Αυτοί δεν απολαμβάνουν καμία αργία! ;)


Μα τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες εν γένει δεν τους αφορούν οι αργίες, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Και τους μεταφραστές τους ξέχασες, Παλάβρα μου; Αυτοί δεν απολαμβάνουν καμία αργία! ;)


Ή έχουν αργία όποτε θέλουν (ή όποτε θέλουν οι άλλοι).


----------

